
New visual identity and branding for North Korea - matonias
http://www.love-is-korea.com/#love-korea
======
wodenokoto
I know it is not serious, but I still can't figure out if it is a joke, and if
so, who are they making fun of.

------
cbanek
Web page title: Your site here. Other than that, love that video. :)

~~~
pushrax
That's the point, this site is written to be read by North Korea.

------
amingilani
For a moment I thought that really was Kim Jong. Very convincing work :)

